# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps oracle apps query

## basha.sardar

hi,

Any know following answers and steps please let me know!!!

1.how can we do UNIT TESTING,REPORT TESTING,INTEGRATION TESTING?
2.what are the tables which used in INTERFACE OF AR?what are the BASE TABLE OF AR?

please if you know revert me back.

regards
basha

----------


## krish_ORA

> hi, any know following answers and steps please let me know!!! 1.how can we do unit testing,report testing,integration testing? 2.what are the tables which used in interface of ar?what are the base table of ar? please if you know revert me back. Regards basha


 ar interface table: 1). Ar_payments_interface_all 2). Ar_tax_interface 3). Hz_party_interface 4). Hz_party_interface_errors 5). Ra_customers_interface_all 6). A_interface_distributions_all 7). Ra_interface_errors_all 8). Ra_interface_lines_all 9). Ra_interface_salescredits_all master tables :hz_cust_account setup tables :fnd_currency transaction tables: ar_adjustment_all ar_payments_schedule_all ar_cash_receipt_all ar_distribution_all ar_receivable_application_all customer table: hz_cust_profile_class hz_cust_prof_class_amts hz_customers_profiles hz_cust_profile_amts hz_cust_accounts hz_cust_acct_sites_all hz_cust_contact_points hz_cust_acct_relates_all hz_cust_sites_uses_all transaction table: ra_cutomer_trx_all ra_customer_trx_lines_all ra_cust_trx_types_all ra_cust_trx_line_salesreps_all receipt table: ar_cash_receipts_all ar_receipt_method ar_cash_receipt_history_all ar_interim_cash_receipt_all regards krish

----------

